# Your pigeon in PG wear!



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought I would start a thread for all the people who have pigeon wear... so that they can start a pidgie fashion parade! 

starting off on the runway.....Bong Bong!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

your pidgie is so cute in her pj wear!


----------

